# Check this out!



## M3Inline6 (Oct 7, 2002)

Look at the LSB's Angel eyes in this link: http://fiberdesign.biz/DAE.htm

I think it looks pretty trick! And I'm considering it when my PY M3 arrives, especially since the interior will be Imola red. What do you guys think?

(disclaimer: The PY M3 in the pic is NOT mine. I still drive a 330ci)


----------



## M3_Power (Jul 29, 2002)

*PY and I/R interior?*

Another McDonalds M3 on the making 

J/K...it'll be good. But, have you ever seen the PY color in real life? It's a love it or hate it color. I was going to take this one, but then I opted to take the Ti Si since I believe it will give me a good resale value


----------



## M3Inline6 (Oct 7, 2002)

Yeah, I actually have. And today I saw it again at D2Technik...one of the customers drove up w/ one w/ Racing Dynamic wheels on it. I love the color. I love Ti Si, and alot of other colors...but I see them too much. I don't see PY or LSB, IR, or SG M3's that much. I opted to go w/ PY because it's one of 2 M-only colors available in the US. Other than that, I would have to pay the extra 2000 for one of the UK colors. My PY will make history! (positive thinking!?) =) ....I have read replies on resale value, and the results are both good and bad for common colors.......i.e. TiSi, black, etc. There are so many silvers and blacks around that some feel that it will affect resale value. I went to the dealer today, and 95% of the cars are black or silver...and the occasional reds or blues here and there. I want to stand out driving my M, ya know? But style is subjective! We must be ourselves.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

I absolutely love Phoenix, but it's just way too eye-catching for the road. I'd be averaging $500/week in tickets (my minimum freeway speed is around 85mph). :bawling:


----------

